# Mr Enterprise Release?



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Anybody out there have any real news about the release date of MR's TOS NCC-1701 Enterprise? It's listed as "Winter 2006", but same sort of timing was stated in 2004, about the Tricorder, and that didn't ship until Spring of 2005, delays, delays. Lots of people are asking me, and I ordered one myself, so I'm also curious if anyone has some information on this.


----------

